# The Giant Pink Coach (Stroller) arrived



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

The BIG stroller I got on Ebay for $99 ( no shipping) arrived yesterday and today I put it together! Its a little bit bigger than I anticipated. Definitely too big for shopping. Great for long days out and at the dog shows or when they will spend many hours in it at say a picnic etc.

I also tried out my new grooming table/arm and love, love, love it ! (I am putting my 09' year end commission to good work right?)

Anyway I bathed all 3 dogs and the drying took much less time with that loop to give you an extra hand. The young ones were tolerant. Emma acted like it was a gallows! ( she was a bit dramatic- and she has been to many groomers, many times)

I took about 50 shots just to get a few good ones, I am including some that are a little funny. It make me really appreciate all of you that have multiple dogs and get them all to pose perfectly.............I have a new appreciation of your talent.

They were dressed up to get valentine's pictures taken at PetsMart but we got there and it was cancelled due to the photo gal being ill.! But oh well.....we had a good time anyway and my girls are clean for a day or so ! I tried Mimi's topknots again and lowered them and made them half as big but I still have to go lower and less hair next time. They are better but not good yet. I also bought mesh end papers today like the handler uses. Maybe they will help.

Here ya go with pix of my girls- Note who is the Camera HOG!!!!!!!! They look like teenage girls in a stretch Limo going to the prom!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG they are precious. The fourth one down I am drooling over.That would be a great calendar picture!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Adorable! Love their dresses!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like the lap of luxury for them  What cutie pies.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow that is big, like a play pen on wheels. You're gonna get some good looks when you take that baby out!
The girls are just precious in their matching sparkly dresses.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Now that is a stroller!! They have so much room in it!! The babies are darling and Twinkle looks like she has enough hair. She is truly gorgeous!! Is it sturdy, it looks like it is with those big wheels~~~


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, they're beautiful in their dresses! Reminds me of Cinderella's coach! Can't wait for pics of you pushing them around the neighborhood in it! Hint! Hint!

Linda


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow. Stunning. Babies and carriage.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great pictures, Cat. The girls look adorable.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pictures are adorable! Its looks like Twinkle is blending right in. CUTE!! :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Too precious!! Your babies are gorgeous!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How many will it hold? Neat,I was waiting to see it. Talk about cuteness overload. OMG! :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wub! :wub: 
Your pics are another reminder of why I love this breed so much!!!
Beautiful girls! What a neat stroller, so nice and roomy!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Great photos, thanks for sharing.

Your babies are all so gorgeous.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Feb 14 2010, 02:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885535


> How many will it hold? Neat,I was waiting to see it. Talk about cuteness overload. OMG! :wub:[/B]


This massive stroller has 4 straps with plastic clips/hooks like leashes inside- 1 in each corner. I don't think I will have to tether Emma or Mimi but Twinkle.......a guess we will see.

But this could haul a very large dog( say a golden retriever or maybe 3 beagles or maybe 8 chihuahuas+. It says weight up to 100 lbs. So now how many Malts is that ??????? Maybe we can see at the Nationals.

I think it would be great for a bitch and her litter to get them out in the fresh air.

It has a nice covered pad that is removable for washing and I will make a few pillowcase-like covers for it. and maybe a waterproof cover would be a good idea, in case someone pees or pukes or spills food or water.

It has screen doors that zip open on both sides, & back and front and has a screen moonroof with a solid coverflap that velcros closed. This stroller also comes with a Bike attachment so we can haul it with a bike or maybe even my husband's Cub Cadet lawn tractor. It also folds down for storage or to take in the car. Now where do I store this beast ?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh they're so cute, love the pink outfits.
If you've got all that room, you might need to fill it with more Malts...


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Feb 14 2010, 06:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885561


> Oh they're so cute, love the pink outfits.
> If you've got all that room, you might need to fill it with more Malts...[/B]


Shhhhhhhhhhh! Don't say that too loudly Marti


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cat, what a great purchase!! I love that!!!! Is this the kind you can hook up to your bike as a trailer too? You're pictures came out great, my favorites are of all the girls laying down in a row....and the close up of Mimi and Twinkle's faces. 

Looks like you're having a ball these days!!!! Wish it was warmer here to take mine out more.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 13 2010, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885361


> The BIG stroller I got on Ebay for $99 ( no shipping) arrived yesterday and today I put it together! Its a little bit bigger than I anticipated. Definitely too big for shopping. Great for long days out and at the dog shows or when they will spend many hours in it at say a picnic etc.
> 
> I also tried out my new grooming table/arm and love, love, love it ! (I am putting my 09' year end commission to good work right?)
> 
> ...


ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Beautiful photos! I love your new stroller, so safe for our babies. Sorry you didn't get the professional pics taken at PetSmart, but, I think your photos are better! Nice work, they are posing perfectly!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, they are all so cute :Sooo cute: 
i love their pretty dresses!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww wow, what great photos  they look sooo cute in their new stroller- gorgeous


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 14 2010, 07:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885591


> Cat, what a great purchase!! I love that!!!! Is this the kind you can hook up to your bike as a trailer too? You're pictures came out great, my favorites are of all the girls laying down in a row....and the close up of Mimi and Twinkle's faces.
> 
> Looks like you're having a ball these days!!!! Wish it was warmer here to take mine out more.[/B]


That's what I was wondering - if this is one that hooks up to a bike? The handle looks low to me? But it's hard to gauge w/no one in front of it.

IT Is really cool and your pups do look like they are ready for the prom - what beauties in beautiful dresses & bows.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Those pictures were great... they look like such little ladies!!! Totally jealous - my three were out tearing up my garden while we went out for Valentine's breakfast/walking around time. Got back and have been picking dead leaves and whatnots out of their fur. Baths on the agenda for tonight. Sadly, in the next couple of days, they will look like little ragamuffins again  Nice to see such well coifed beauties for a change from around here!!! Thanks for sharing!!! 

PS: Your hub must be the World's Best Good Sport...hauling a PINK carriage like that around!!! HAHAHAHAA!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Here it is. its the standard handle height. I got mine for 99.98 free shipping

Hubby does tolerate the pink well- because He insisted on ONLY GIRL dogs !

http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Pink-Dog-Pet-Bik...=item4148268fde


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 14 2010, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885779


> Here it is. its the standard handle height. I got mine for 99.98 free shipping
> 
> Hubby does tolerate the pink well- because He insisted on ONLY GIRL dogs !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Pink-Dog-Pet-Bik...=item4148268fde[/B]


He's a keeper!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw this and immediately thought about your multi Malt stroller. See the ones at the top but look towards the bottom,3 more peeking out .. There's supposed to be 18 ,so I think a few are hiding. Bet she didn't get that one for $99!


----------

